# bentochromis tricoti



## janouys (Jul 21, 2005)

Hi Everyone

Iam getting 2 wild caught males and I have 5 tank bred females that are 12+cm big.Now i just whant to know have anyone bred them succesfully or are they just for show.
They will be going into a 800liter setup on there own.

Jano


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

They have been bred a number of times successfully. You are keeping them on their own, which is often one of the keys to having them breed successfully. They are pickier about water parameters than most, in that they do prefer harder water. They also do not like a bright tank. These are a deep water fish, and subdued lighting is far preferred by them. An 800l tank is a good start too. One of the issues some other breeders have had, is getting them to hold after breeding. This seems to be from too much activity from other fish species, or being kept in a busy area.

How tall is the tank, and what type of decorations have you provided?


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Interesting fish. You may want to check out weather they are still tricoti as those that have been exported and bred have been re named horii I think.

The tricoti first described may never have been exported.

http://www.cichlidae.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=7&t=4272


----------



## janouys (Jul 21, 2005)

have not decided about the docor.At the moment fine sand as gravel.Was thinking of putting a big piece of slate stone at each end against the side,like a cliff.The tank are 600 high.There are no light on the tank just normal sun light that comes into the room during the daytime.

Hope that they'll breed at some stage.


----------



## Longstocking (Aug 26, 2003)

Good luck ! This is one fish I would like to try one day !


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

I had them but got rid before they were breeding size. From all the research that I did (and limited experience) it sounds like you will be off to a good start. I believe they prefer a large boulder with a flat rock on top of it to spawn, no lights, no tankmates and lots of room(8' tank). Good luck with them, how about a pic..?


----------



## janouys (Jul 21, 2005)

I'll post a pic as soon as I get them.Getting them on Wednesday.Have to travell 600km to go fetch them from the nearest airport.Hope they travell well.


----------



## Chestermere (Mar 24, 2007)

I hope your fish arrived alright. I have a couple dozen tricoti's and they are skittish fish I have to enter their room slowly or they will scatter and some will hit the lid. I have seen females with definite eggs in their mouths a few times but was unable to isolate and net them with that many in the tank and to complicate things even more half of them are always chewing on sand or holding air bubbles. I will set up another tank for them in the near future and try a smaller group. They are currently sharing their tank with 1m7f Callochromis pleurospilus.


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

Chestermere said:


> I hope your fish arrived alright. I have a couple dozen tricoti's and they are skittish fish I have to enter their room slowly or they will scatter and some will hit the lid. I have seen females with definite eggs in their mouths a few times but was unable to isolate and net them with that many in the tank and to complicate things even more half of them are always chewing on sand or holding air bubbles. I will set up another tank for them in the near future and try a smaller group. They are currently sharing their tank with 1m7f Callochromis pleurospilus.


Nice! I'd love to see a pic. or two. :drooling:


----------



## Chestermere (Mar 24, 2007)

noddy said:


> Chestermere said:
> 
> 
> > I hope your fish arrived alright. I have a couple dozen tricoti's and they are skittish fish I have to enter their room slowly or they will scatter and some will hit the lid. I have seen females with definite eggs in their mouths a few times but was unable to isolate and net them with that many in the tank and to complicate things even more half of them are always chewing on sand or holding air bubbles. I will set up another tank for them in the near future and try a smaller group. They are currently sharing their tank with 1m7f Callochromis pleurospilus.
> ...


I posted some a couple months ago Their tank is due for a cleaning tomorrow (was gonna do it today but spent to much time doing water changes and screwing around in the fry room) so hopefully I'll be able to take some new pics tomorrow evening


----------

